# Proper way/order to reset DirecTV network (with DECAs), no connection...



## msimon7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello, I just reinstalled all my home theater equipment into a new cabinet this weekend and after hooking everything back up, my network via the DECAs is not connecting.

I have Genie (HR44-500) and two mini-Genies (C51-100), plus three DECAs (DCA2SR0).

One DECA is hooked up to my main router (D-Link DIR-655), the other in my media room feeding different equipment thru a switch, the third upstairs which feeds my second router turned access point (TP-Link Archer C7).

The DECA connected to my router, the network light is blinking orange quickly. The other ones have had different network light patterns at different times (sometimes solid green, sometimes mostly green with occasional orange blink then back to green, upstairs was solid green, but just checked and now solid orange).
The problem, I believe, is that the DECA connected to my main router is not getting connected and killing everything else.

All of the TVs/genies are working and giving picture by the way. Plus my main router/internet is also working fine.

I've had this setup for over a year, so I know it works (_knock on wood_). Occasionally, maybe two or three times in the 14 months I've had it, I would have a connection issue with a mini-genie or upstairs DECA, and to fix I would unplug one of the two DECAs not connected to my main router. As if the system was overloaded and needed one of its connections killed to sync backup.

This is a first where the main router DECA is not connecting. I've tried hitting the red reset button on the genie, connecting/disconnecting the DECAs from the router and/or power, but nothing seems to get my one connected to the router to come back online.

Searching around, I found this older forum post, and I'm going to try this tomorrow after work, minus the SWIM disconnecting. I figured I'd check here with you all to see if there is a proper way to reset the network/DECAs

Sorry for the long post, hope to hear some helpful advice to get back up and running.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't think you have to go thru everything in that link. If you're not getting any error messages (such as 775s) you can just begin with one HR, reset it by the menu method and after it reboots do another HR in the same manner and so on. I've never had to bother with the Internet devices just a simple reset of each HR. Once all your HRs have been reset you will have to wait a bit until they get in sync with each other and then you'll see them all in your MRV setup. 

Rich


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you tried swapping the DECA connected to your router with one of the other DECA's? If that one works and has solid green connection lights, you may have a bad DECA.


----------



## msimon7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rich said:


> Don't think you have to go thru everything in that link. If you're not getting any error messages (such as 775s) you can just begin with one HR, reset it by the menu method and after it reboots do another HR in the same manner and so on. I've never had to bother with the Internet devices just a simple reset of each HR. Once all your HRs have been reset you will have to wait a bit until they get in sync with each other and then you'll see them all in your MRV setup.
> 
> Rich


thanks Rich, I will try that tonight. knocking on wood


----------



## msimon7 (Nov 16, 2014)

b52pooh said:


> Have you tried swapping the DECA connected to your router with one of the other DECA's? If that one works and has solid green connection lights, you may have a bad DECA.


I do have 4th DECA bought but not installed, I will try that first then swap the other if it is the same. hopefully none are bad and just need some resets to get them back in sync.


----------



## msimon7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Interestingly, the DECA hooked to my router has a solid orange light now, the one in the media room is solid green, and the other one connected to the access point is solid orange. But I have full internet from the two DECAs (media room and access point). Still want them all to be green like before, but odd how network is running even when they are not green...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Solid green = indicates a good healthy MoCA connection. 

Solid orange (amber) = indicates a poor MoCA connection. 

Blinking orange (amber) = indicates no MoCA connection at all. 

Now that you know the meaning of the LEDs, this should her you started in the right path to find the cause of the problem. By the way it has nothing to do with resetting any receivers as mentioned by Rich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msimon7 (Nov 16, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Solid green = indicates a good healthy MoCA connection.
> 
> Solid orange (amber) = indicates a poor MoCA connection.
> 
> ...


Thank you! that explains why we have internet access again (that was driving me crazy, but now makes sense)
would a ton of connected devices, the families iphones, ipads, ps4,PCs, etc,etc degrade the MoCA quality, causing the orange? my guess is no? i know too many connected devices will hurt the throughput from the access point, like if many devices streaming video - but hunting for what may be lowering the connection of the moca to orange, hmmm.

weird that two are orange and one is green, would have assumed the one on the router would be the green one.
not sure how to go about tracing the cause

thanks for the reply, knowing the status is already a big help


----------

